# Where to buy tung oil?



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2007)

Interesting...  My local hardware store used to carry the pure tung oil, but they don't do this anymore.  Does anyone know where to buy pure tung oil, or preferably, the polymerized tung oil?  

I use tung oil for re-finishing my wooden weapons, or for treating untreated weapons.  

I know that Wal-Mart has the tung oil finishing product, which is fine for the first couple 
coats, but I prefer having the pure oil or the polymerized stuff available for the final coats.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 15, 2007)

Try The Real Milk Maint. CO.


----------



## aplonis (Aug 15, 2007)

Any real paint and varnish store will carry both pure tung oil and (so called) tung oil varnish. Pure tung oil is not very glossy. But it resists both water and alcohol pretty well. Tung oil varnish comes in several grades of gloss.

I like to treat my cane, bo, etc. first with umpteen coats of pure tung oil. I do that, letting each coat dry thoroughly (24hrs minimum), followed by scuffing with 000 steel wool to smooth out any uneven areas. I keep it up until it won't soak in any more, until comes the day when the last coat, rather than drying, still lays on top like really thick jello. Then I wipe that remainder off and let it dry a couple more days. Then I put a final coat of satin finish tung oil varnish, just so it won't be quite so dull.

Done that way you can even feel a difference in the weight, I am certain. It ends up being fairly impervious to the elements, if not the occasional ding from dropping. Any slight dings are very easily touched up with more steel wool and a further coat of tung oil varnish.

Works for me. But go to a real paint store, not some generic hardware store. You'll have much better luck finding pure tung oil.


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 15, 2007)

aplonis said:


> But go to a real paint store, not some generic hardware store. You'll have much better luck finding pure tung oil.



Now why didn't I think of that?  I'm getting a new waster, and I don't want to use linseed oil any more.  Too much of a fire hazard, and it's toxic, whereas tung oil is food grade.  Very important if your kids or pets get into things.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 16, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Try The Real Milk Maint. CO.



You beat me to it.

Also check out J.E. Moser Polymerized Tung Oil Varnish.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting, I've always used boiled linseed oil. I may have to look into alternatives. I see Kim Taylor recommends both tung and boiled linseed oil, and I've always considered him very knowledgeable.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 16, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Interesting, I've always used boiled linseed oil. I may have to look into alternatives. I see Kim Taylor recommends both tung and boiled linseed oil, and I've always considered him very knowledgeable.



I just got done doing some wax wood baston in boiled linseed oil but it's slightly carcinogenic, so it's a good idea to do a quick final coat with tung oil (non-toxic)


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 16, 2007)

I looked around for some good info & found this sight:
http://www.woodcentral.com/russ/finish6.shtml
Good Information & Good Wood Finishing tips.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 16, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> I just got done doing some wax wood baston in boiled linseed oil but it's slightly carcinogenic, so it's a good idea to do a quick final coat with tung oil (non-toxic)


Ouch, really? Thanks for the heads-up...


----------



## Carol (Aug 16, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Ouch, really? Thanks for the heads-up...



Doc's right.

Its not the linseed oil itself, its the additives.  Raw linseed oil (also called flaxseed oil) is sold in health food stores as an Omega 3 supplement.

Boiled or processed linseed oil is not pure oil, it has added solvents that aren't good for the body.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah, finally found a very good, inexpensive source!

http://www.twispenvironmental.com/

Twisp Environmental has several blends of polymerized tung oil available.  

I ended up buying a quart of the 75% mixture, for 12 bucks + shipping, and it's an excellent finishing oil.  It contains 75% solids (by weight), and diluted with a bit of thinner, and is very easy to apply to wooden surfaces.  

It's thin enough that it can penetrate the wood, yet has enough of a polymerized tung oil content, that it gives you that smooth, glassy finish.  

There are some mineral drying agents in the mixture, and it helps the finish cure in a few hours.  I've been able to apply two coats to my premium bo's in just two days, and the finish is already dry.  

I've only had to do a wee bit of very gentle buffing with 000 steel wool, and these babies now slide in the hands very nicely, yet provide a good gripping surface when you apply tension in the hands.  

Shipping was quick, and I got the oil about 6 days after I had ordered it.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 8, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Ah, finally found a very good, inexpensive source!
> 
> http://www.twispenvironmental.com/
> 
> Twisp Environmental has several blends of polymerized tung oil available.



Oooo, thanks. I'm taking a look.


----------



## harleyt26 (Feb 9, 2008)

I caught this thread too late but I get my tung oil from Home Depot,the brand they carry is Behr and it is UV protective also.
Tom Hodges


----------



## chinto (Mar 10, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Interesting...  My local hardware store used to carry the pure tung oil, but they don't do this anymore.  Does anyone know where to buy pure tung oil, or preferably, the polymerized tung oil?
> 
> I use tung oil for re-finishing my wooden weapons, or for treating untreated weapons.
> 
> ...




 linseed oil (boiled type) works as well as tung oil does for weapons some times better as you get more of it for your money usually..  but if you are determined to use it and pay the extra $ for tung oil, go to any good paint store and ask. they should have it, and if for some reason do not will know how does.


----------

